# Please help this lady, Tame bird lost, raised from egg



## mortimersparrow (Jul 10, 2008)

Lost Tame Pigeon Raised From Egg - Advice

THought you guys could help with a post we have on facebook
This happened yesterday, any advice or if this has happened before, it would be great if we could help this lady



Shirah Gantman
URGENT! PLEASE PRAY!!!!
I lost my little Howi!!!! I lost my beautiful little Laughing Dove that I raised from an egg. My precious baby girl...Someone left the door open and I"m sure she flew out. We've looked everywhere! Her mate is going frantic looking for her. She's so innocent and pampered she'll never survive outside. I feel so helpless...Please pray that she comes home. G-d I"m so sick that I can't even breath thinking of her out there all alone in the dark and cold....


The lady has put the missing birds mate outside in a cage and he is calling for her constantly.

This has happened in a remote part of israel.

Facebook thread:-
http://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/300260786710460/?notif_t=group_activity


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That is so sad for them. There is not much that can be done if the bird is out flying except for what they are already doing. they can also put the word out with contact info or flyer sheets too if they are allowed. pigeons are pretty smart and I do feel she will see her bird again when she gets hungry, predators are what I would worry about scaring her off further.. but lets hope that is not the case here,, she may be back or be seen in a few days.


----------

